# Tortoise habitat container



## ariesxiao (Dec 29, 2018)

Where do you guys to buy the container to contain your tortoise? Or you all make by yourself?

I tried to find those things in Amazon, Walmart, eBay, Petco and PetSmart and cannot find any. All they have are just some fish tanks which is used to keep turtle instead of tortoise. And I don't think it has too much space. Those tanks are usually very long and high but not that wide. Also those tanks are glasses and very heavy. It is very hard for me to clean them and change the coconut soil 1-2 times a week.

Finally, I used https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sterilite-66-Qt-62-L-Ultra-Storage-Box-Stadium-Blue/45924275 Actually a box to store clothes. It is light weight, relatively larger (This size is pretty much the size I can provide for tortoise in my home if I keep it indoor.). However, I cannot make it a closed box which is very hard to keep the humidity.

Making one by myself may not be a feasible option. I am not good at those handy work at all.

Currently, I used the humidifier bought from Amazon https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CWXQF37/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20 to continue to spray fog into the container. However, this humidier has bad quality and stopped working after 3-month use. Also my friend told me contiueing to spray fog into the tortoise container is not good for the tortoise health. It can cause some disease in lung and respiratory system.

I tried to make the coconut soil wet. But it has two problems. 
1. It will be dried very quickly as I keep the container at a relative high temperature (30-32 C)
and it doesn't help the humidity very much, I believe since I don't see the reading of the humidity meter in the container changed too much.
2. If the soil is wet, it will attach to the tortoise leg and body. Later the tortoise will bring them to the water plate and food container which makes the whole container very dirty.

Generally speaking, I'd like to get some advice and recommendation for the closed tortoise tank and humidifier.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Dec 29, 2018)

For hatchlings I use the enormous heavy-duty totes that Home Depot sells. They come with a lid that I cut up as needed for the lights, but still have a closed chamber set-up to hold high humidity.

When it's time for a space upgrade, I make my own tortoise tables.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 29, 2018)

When I was starting out I used aquariums. I soon realized that a plastic tote of the same size was much, MUCH cheaper, so I went to plastic totes. I later found that the Christmas Tree Storage Bin manufactured by Iris was a great size for tortoises, so I moved to using that. Here's a picture of one of them set up:


----------



## PA2019 (Dec 29, 2018)

I am also using the Christmas tree tubs. I posted an in-depth explanation of how I set mine up with pictures on this thread.

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/p...-of-your-tree-plastic-container-setup.172105/


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Dec 29, 2018)

irishkitty said:


> For hatchlings I use the enormous heavy-duty totes that Home Depot sells. They come with a lid that I cut up as needed for the lights, but still have a closed chamber set-up to hold high humidity.


That's what we used for our young box turtle's indoor enclosure. Around $20 at Home Depot or Lowe's.

Rubbermaid 54 gallon tote 
41.5" x 21.5" x 18.6" high
Gray tote with removable black lid


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Dec 29, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> When I was starting out I used aquariums. I soon realized that a plastic tote of the same size was much, MUCH cheaper, so I went to plastic totes. I later found that the Christmas Tree Storage Bin manufactured by Iris was a great size for tortoises, so I moved to using that. Here's a picture of one of them set up:
> View attachment 260806
> View attachment 260807
> View attachment 260808
> ...


I love you old stove!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 29, 2018)

Cheryl Hills said:


> I love you old stove!


My husband saw it laying on its side in a field and he went to the house and asked if he could buy it. The guy gave it to him. The one side it was laying on is totally rusted out and has to be supported by a piece of wood. My husband was a welder, and he had hoped to be able to make a new side wall for it, but he died before that happened. But it's fine like it is. It's only a plant stand, after all!


----------



## Quixx66 (Dec 29, 2018)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/IRIS-Holiday-Tree-Storage-Tote/48037028 Walmart might have a few left. Just bout my second two days ago. Not available to buy online but you can check store locations on their site.


----------



## ariesxiao (Dec 31, 2018)

Finally get two gallon storage boxes for my sulcata and russian tortoise. Covered its top by Alumnium Foil. I also get a fake plant and put the pipe of my fog humidifier into the plant which can make the fog to spread gentlelly.(Not full of the whole box at a few mins)


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Dec 31, 2018)

ariesxiao said:


> Finally get two gallon storage boxes for my sulcata and russian tortoise. Covered its top by Alumnium Foil. I also get a fake plant and put the pipe of my fog humidifier into the plant which can make the fog to spread gentlelly.(Not full of the whole box at a few mins)


Love your bottle waterer. I have two- one I use for small bits of hard ffod to trickle out after I modify it a bit. I think my Russian loves to get a cleaner water.


----------



## ariesxiao (Dec 31, 2018)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Love your bottle waterer. I have two- one I use for small bits of hard ffod to trickle out after I modify it a bit. I think my Russian loves to get a cleaner water.



Yes. But I have never seen my Sulcata drink water. I did see my Russian tortoise drink water sometimes.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 31, 2018)

ariesxiao said:


> Finally get two gallon storage boxes for my sulcata and russian tortoise. Covered its top by Alumnium Foil. I also get a fake plant and put the pipe of my fog humidifier into the plant which can make the fog to spread gentlelly.(Not full of the whole box at a few mins)




Good that you got some plastic storage containers. You probably should add a lot more mulch (orchid bark / coco coir / cypress mulch). Not sure your plant there is adding anything....and it looks like it could easily tip over and scare your Sully, or, even worse, tip half way over and land on your CHE and melt...or catch fire.

Make sure the holder for your CHE is NOT plastic, but ceramic - again a fire hazard.

Have fun....you will soon have your hands full. Start thinking and designing the next, much larger enclosure.

Good luck, Happy Torting


----------

